# شركة Lowara الايطالية للمضخات وتطبيقاتها



## الميكانيك (11 يونيو 2008)

هذا كتلولوك من شركة Lowara الايطالية 
ارجو ان تساعدكم خاصة الى مجال المقاولات الكهروميكانيكية
سلامي الى الجميع.


----------



## سدير عدنان (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يونيو 2008)

تسلم على المبادرة الطيبة .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## eezee4u (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## دلاور (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز.......................


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## mr ali ali (8 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم الايادي يا اخي


----------



## فرج فركاش (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## es_shark2005 (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (8 أغسطس 2008)

ملف رائع 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## virtualknight (9 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله عنا كل خير[_


----------



## بوقصبة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

